# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση F&U] ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια στον επεξεργαστη

## jimmcooper

καλημερα εχω μια fu με κινεζικο σασι (manta arielli) που ενεβαζει θερμοκρασια στον επεξεργαστη με αποτελεσμα να αλλιωνει την εικονα και να μην ακουει καμια εντολη.της εβαλα ενα μικρο ανεμιστηρακι απο καρτα γραφικων υπολογιστη και ειναι οκ εδω κ κανα δυωρο παιζει κανονικα. ξερει κανεις που οφειλεται αυτη η βλαβη?

----------


## jimmcooper

δυστηχως το προβλημα μετα απο ωρες επανηλθε...

----------


## manolo

Όταν λες ανεβάζει, τι εννοείς ακριβώς;; ζεματάει;; Τσέκαρε αν έχει σωστή τροφοδοσία και ιδίως στην είσοδο τροφοδοσίας του επεξεργαστή και από εκεί και πέρα δοκίμασε να προσαρμόσεις μια καλή ψύκτρα όπως αυτές των υπολογιατών με προσοχή βέβαια στις διαστάσεις ώστε να μην δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στο σασί και στο καπάκι της πλάτης της TV.

----------


## jimmcooper

σημερα την ανοιξα μετα απο ολη την νυχτα σε standby μου δειχνει το λογοτυπο κ μετα χρωμα σε ολη την οθονη που εναλασσεται (κοκκινο-πρασινο-μπλε-λευκο)

----------


## jimmcooper

ανακεφαλαιονοντας η τηλεοραση ανοιγει δειχνει το λογοτυπο κ μετα οριζοντιες γραμμες σαν χιονια για 10'' κ μετα επανακινηση

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Εν ολίγοις τα έπαιξε η Μάιν. Μπορείς να μου πεις τον κωδικό της πλακετας;

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Δημήτρη,
πολύ σωστά γράφει ο συνάδελφος Γιώργος από Σίνδο Θεσ/νίκης ότι όταν ανεβάζεις ένα post για μία τηλεόραση
το καλλίτερο είναι να δίνεις και τα στοιχεία της όπως π.χ. μοντέλο αλλά ιδιαίτερα όταν πρόκειται για FU&FU,
TURBO-X, ARIELLI κ.α. τέτοιες μάρκες όπου χρήσιμο κι απαραίτητο είναι ν΄ αναγράφεται ο τύπος του PSU της
Main Board και του panel για να μπορέσεις να λάβεις κάποια πραγματική βοήθεια.
Φιλικά.
       Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## jimmcooper

καλημερα και χρονια πολλα σε ολους τους εορταζοντες!φιλε Δημητρη εχεις δικιο κ ζηταω συγγνωμη.Το μοντελο της ειναι f&u fl28101 και η main ειναι η hk-t.rt2957p61 ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.

----------


## jimmcooper

μηπως εχει κανενας τηn main Που γραφω για αγορα?

----------


## jimmcooper

καλησπερα σε ολους σημερα βρηκα κ δευτερη κινεζια (sencor, sle43f57tcs)με το ιδιο προβλημα ξερει κανεις τελικα που οφειλετε το προβλημα?

----------


## jimmcooper

καλημερα τελικα το προβλημα τηςsencor ηταν στο flex καλωδιο του πανελ ειχε ειχε βγει η μια πλευρα απο την πλευρα της main  με προσεκτικο κουμπωμα ωστε να ερθει τελειως ευθεια εφτιαξε ευχαριστω.

----------

